# Is this an acceptable practice for flashing in a valley



## whopay (9 mo ago)




----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No. should have used 2 panels, one running up to under the valley metal and then another on top of it.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Everything in the picture is horrible, it looks like a 3rd grader did all of that.

I'd be livid and demanding a complete redo


----------

